# Wie kann man Filme aus iTunes auf dem GalaxyTab 10.1 wiedergeben?



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie im Titel schon steht möchte ich gern Filme, die ich über iTunes geladen habe gern auf meinem Samsung GalaxyTab 10.1 anschauen. Es handelt sich bei den Filmen um (legale) Digital Kopien von einer DVD, welche ich leider nur über iTunes machen konnte, die alternativ angebotene Möglichkeit über den Windows Media Player scheiterte leider aufgrund von unerklärlichen Versionsproblemen (die auf der DVD vorhandene Kopiersoftware forderte mindestens Mediaplayer Version 11 und forderte ein Update auf diesen, leider nicht möglich, da bereits eine höhere Version vorhanden ist), so blieb mir nur der Weg über iTunes. Leider spielt das Tab das Format allerdings nicht ab (sowie auch kein anderer bei mir auf dem Rechner vorhandener Player wie z.B. Windows Media Player, VLC Media Player, Winamp, Zune usw....). Format ist "MPEG-4-Videodatei (.m4v)".
Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich falsch mache? Ich bekomm hier so langsam aber sicher nen mittelschweren Wutanfall.  Wollte eigentlich die Fünf Filme aus der Box in den kommenden Nächten auf dem Tablett PC gucken aber nix läuft hier.


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

VLC Media Player nehmen. Dort Codec Informationen ansehen. Dann weist du sicher welches Format es ist. VLC - Suche - CHIP Online
Mit Super konvertieren. SUPER 2011 - Download - CHIP Online
Oder mit XMedia Recode - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe beide Programme probiert und beide melden Fehler bzw. stürzen einfach ab. Ich glaub ich bring die Filme einfach zurück, keine Lust mehr auf den Stress. Ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, daß ich hier noch groß Zeit und Arbeit investieren muß um die von mir gekauften Filme gucken zu können. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Dezember 2011)

m4v ist afaik das kopiergeschütze Format von Apple und kann nur auf iDevices
und mit iTunes wiedergegeben werden. (Illegale Möglichkeiten
jetzt mal ausgenommen)


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Auf illegale Möglichkeiten hab ich auch keine Lust. Habe mir ja die Filme gekauft und möchte halt nur die digital Kopien die ich ja anfertigen darf (gibt da ja extra noch so nen aktivierungs Code mit bei) auch nutzen. Leider muß man dafür aber anscheinend ein Apple Gerät besitzen, was so vor dem Kauf nicht zu erkennen war. Warum muß diese Firma eigentlich ständig und überall ihre Finger im Spiel haben, das kotz mich langsam echt an. Bisher war Apple mir relativ egal, war halt nur überteuerte Hardware die dank genialem marketing gut verkauft wurde. Aber mittlerweile nerven die nur noch mit ihren Klagen, Software die nur auf ihren Geräten funktioniert bzw. Geräte die nur mit ihrer Software laufen usw....
Ich will mal hoffen, das der Saturn die Filme zurück nimmt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

Tja, die einzige Möglichkeit die Filme wiederzugeben ist es den Müll von m4v in irgendwas anderes zu konvertieren. Das Galaxy sollte fast jeden Container schlucken.


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

1awd1 schrieb:


> [] Leider muß man dafür aber anscheinend ein Apple  Gerät besitzen, was so vor dem Kauf nicht zu erkennen war. Warum muß  diese Firma eigentlich ständig und überall ihre Finger im Spiel haben,  das kotz mich langsam echt an. Bisher war Apple mir relativ egal, war  halt nur überteuerte Hardware die dank genialem marketing gut verkauft  wurde. Aber mittlerweile nerven die nur noch mit ihren Klagen, Software  die nur auf ihren Geräten funktioniert bzw. Geräte die nur mit ihrer  Software laufen usw....
> []


 
Und wieder ein belehrter Mensch. Apple zieht Apple nach sich. Wer ein  iPod hat braucht einen Mac weil nur auf diesen iTunes vernünftig läuft.

Das iPhone ist zum Arbeiten zu klein-> iPad.
Diese kann nicht telefonieren->iPhone.
iPod kann nicht telefonieren ->iPhone (hat schon  Player onBoard).
PC kann kein iTunes->Mac.
iPad ist zu groß für Musik->iPod.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

Jup. Wolle mal jemandem bei einem iTunes-Problem helfen und hab mir das Programm gezogen und auf W7-x86 installiert. Jedoch meinte das schöne Programm, dass es einen Fehler feststellen muss und sich beenden muss. Kein Tipp, den ich in Google gefunden hab hat geholfen. Wenn ich nun daran denke, dass es Leute gibt, die sich für viel Geld ein iPhone 4 holen und es dann nicht aktivieren könne, weil iTunes auf dem Rechner nicht rennt, hat sich Apple direkt wieder einen Feind gemacht.

Resultat: Entweder nur Apple oder nur Windows und Android, aber nicht beides. Du wirst dir wohl einen Windows-Rechner suchen müssen, damit du das Video konvertiert bekommst.

Ich hab mir grad überlegt: Vllt stürzt iTunes auf Windows absichtlich ab, damit der Käufer des iPhones sich direkt auch noch einen Mac zulegen muss, damit das Teil überhaupt geht. Vllt ist das ja Absicht.


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

Er soll denken Windows ist zu "schlecht" um iTunes nutzen zu können. "Ist schleißlich von OBI Apple."


----------

